# 2001 Eurovan - EVAP Nightmare



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

We have a 2001 Eurovan with a 2.8 AXK (24v VR6) that has a large EVAP leak (p0455/16839). Things we have already done/tried:

Smoke test EVAP system - no leaks
Remove tank and smoke - no leaks
Replace gas cap, for fun - no leaks
Replace EVAP Purge Valve in engine bay (N80) - no change
Replace EVAP Purge Solenoid near Leak Detection Pump - no change
Tried a Mk3 LDP - Same connectections - no change
Disconnected battery cables and installed jumper wire in between cables to "purge memory"
Remove charcoal canister and listen for broken pieces, only thing we hear is what sounds like sand moving around inside
Check resistance on LDP, checks good
Check wiring to EVAP purge valve and solenoid, checks good

Every time we try something, we clear the code, go to Basic Settings and to group 202 and wait 3 minutes (same as trying to set the Readiness) and the code returns and the 3rd field will also report "Large Leak"

I am out of ideas. The only thing I can think of tis there is a valve on the fuel tank that is for vacuum and leak test diagnosis, I think. It's right next to the fuel filler ventilation box but you have to replace the tank to replace either of those parts.

Here is an AutoScan:
Friday,21,May,2010,13:56:35:41510
VCDS Version: Release 908.2
Data version: 20100326
IPM Auto Service



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 70 - VW Transporter
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 22 25

VIN: WV2NB47021H125356 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-AXK.lbl
Part No: 022 906 032 F
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1 G 0004 
Coding: 00013
Shop #: WSC 02743 

1 Fault Found:
16839 - EVAP System: Large Leak Detected 
P0455 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01P-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01P 927 733 CE
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01P 4841 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7D0-907-379.lbl
Part No: 7D0 907 379 D
Component: ESP 5.3 T4 FRONT V26 
Coding: 06639
Shop #: WSC 02744 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 603 BM
Component: AIRBAG VW3 - V04 
Coding: 16973
Shop #: WSC 02743 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 6X0-953-257.lbl
Part No: 6X0 953 257 
Component: IMMO 0008 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
WV2NB47021H125356 VWZ1Z0A1230211

1 Fault Found:
01202 - Diagnostic Cable 
44-10 - Short Circuit - Intermittent

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Hello EVAP NIGHTMARE,

OK try this.

First do this. Engine not running.

01-02-05 erase DTC's ( key cycle off on )
01-07- same data do it ( key cycle off on )
01-10-00 save default values. Then verify values and report back channels to me if above or different from 128 or 255 or 0. 1-14 channels. ( key cycle off on )

Now.
01-04-060 ( Go ) and 063 if supported for kick down.
01-02 check DTC's again.

OK now start up after cracking gas cap and tightening 3 clicks to OZ 
Have someone ready to test following.

At idle

01-04-071 ( Go ) for LDP test. ( Is pump audibly pumping/clicking or flashing test light ?)
01-04-070 ( Go ) Will this EVAP test pass A-OK ?

OK after this mechanicals.
No smoke for you.  
Get a mighty vac tester that will suck and blow to display on gage. Cheap under 50 USD.
At N80 and vacuum line that goes to vacuum of LDP I want you disconnect and connect a vacuum plug. Then go to each connection point and verify you can pull a vacuum and release it verified at plugs. This will confirm the lines are not leaking. 

As an additional test you can temporarily crimp the pump up pressure line at the LDP to tank to verify it passes the pump up test in VCDS running the 01-04-071 ( go ) test.

If this passes move to dropping the tank for inspection of rodent damage eating the lines and making a home on top. > If home is there remove and repair damaged lines. If OK, report back yay!

If not OK and no damage looks evident which it always will for a gross leak do this.

Pressurize the tank to 5 PSI with regulated air and spray tank and lines with glass cleaner foaming to locate issue.

If you find a hole, you can repair the tank with a plastic welder or mild soldering iron to avoid buying a tank. Use precaution and safety instruction's or buy a tank.
Following this test pattern will always fix this issue.

Verify grounds and power supply are proper to LDP and back to ECU pin connections tracing wire diagrams.
If an electrical fault is present the ecu is dumb in 2001 and will report a large leak on some vehicles and not always an issue with a wire for the diaphragm location to determine the tank is been pumped up to verify no leak.

Best,
Jack


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

Alright, after replacing the LDP in desparation it _still_ would not set its readiness. So I talked to Redmond European. I happened to be close by and I mentioned what I was battling. Monty mentioned two things, either the EVAP purge valve was on backwards or the purge valve was defective. He also mentioned that if you receive a Bosch part in a plastic bag, it's a reject from VW and someone decided to sell it to someone else. He replaced 5 purge valves on a Beetle once before it finally worked. 

What worked for me? Turning the EVAP purge valve around! The timing chains were done a while back and I think the shop that did it, didn't do a good job with reassembling the rest of the car and put the purge valve on backwards. When I first replaced it I installed it just how I removed it but that was the wrong way. Just wanted to share my findings. If you benefited from this, please post up or share other similar findings!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

Good stuff. :thumbup:

I updated the Wiki page for that fault with your tip:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16839/P0455/001109


----------

